# Can't find help for possible injured pigeon



## Treemoore66 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi not sure what to do, we found a pigeon that can't seem to fly, I have tried contacting every possible agency and have spent all day trying to find information on where we can get help, all to no avail, so if anyone knows of a safe place we can take this poor pigeon too, I would be so thankful, I live in Lewis county Washington State


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would put this on Palomacys facebook page and see if anyone can help. They have members everywhere. Thank you for helping him. Is he eating and drinking? Can you post a photo?


----------



## Treemoore66 (Jun 26, 2018)

I will try to contact them. He is eating and drinking fine but still won't or can't fly, so I really do not know what to do from here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't really see much in that picture. We can't tell if he is sick, injured, or just very young. Can you get a picture that shows him more? Also, that cage just isn't safe outside. Any number of predators can get in to him. Can you keep the cage inside maybe? We need a close up of him, and a picture showing how he is holding his wings.


----------



## Treemoore66 (Jun 26, 2018)

Unfortunately I cannot bring it inside as we live in a 5th wheel and we have a cat and 3 small dogs, that is why I really need to take it somewhere that can help it and not just euthanize it, so far I am having no luck in getting help for it, very frustrating


----------



## 57821 (Mar 28, 2018)

Treemoore66 said:


> Hi not sure what to do, we found a pigeon that can't seem to fly, I have tried contacting every possible agency and have spent all day trying to find information on where we can get help, all to no avail, so if anyone knows of a safe place we can take this poor pigeon too, I would be so thankful, I live in Lewis county Washington State


Yes they are located in the SF bay area but they have members all over the world so they might be able to spread the word. They are helpful. I hope you find someone to take care of him soon.

Is there a closet or bathroom you can keep him in with light/a lamp until you can find someone who can take him?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you have a pet carrier or dog crate could you put him in tgat inside a bathroom ir closet? Thank you for helping him. Please contact Elizabeth at Palomacy and see if she knows of a pigeon friendly rescue near you. Really beautiful bird.


----------



## Treemoore66 (Jun 26, 2018)

Ok everyone I called a veterinary clinic in Longview, Washington and she said they will try to rehabilitate him but if his wing is broken they will just euthanize him so that looks like my only option, unless anyone else has any ideas on what to do with him as we can not keep him


----------



## Treemoore66 (Jun 26, 2018)

And yes I have contacted palomacys Facebook page and they really couldn't help either, and no I cannot put him inside anywhere as we are in a very small 5th wheel


----------



## Treemoore66 (Jun 26, 2018)

Ok GREAT News I found a wildlife place in Astoria, Oregon that will take and rehabilitate it so we will take it the tomorrow, thank you all for your encouragement and help and I am so glad there are people like all of you helping out these beautiful birds, and I have learned so so much for this experience, so thank you all again


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

looks like a wild band tailed pigeon. Pretty bird. glad you found a place to take it in.


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

Beautiful bird. So happy to read it has found a person willing to help it get the help! Much respect.


----------

